# Florida law on bee removal for pay by beekeeper



## Eric Baxter (Sep 9, 2010)

Fl law as of July 30 2012 States that beekeepers can on longer remove and get paid for the service. Thay want you to hold a PCO licence which is a (pest control opreters licence) The law was only a guideline on the books since 1942 or1943. Not law. Thanks to Jerry Hayes and his veiw that all feral bee are afericanized and should be killed. Which you and I both know that is not true. On Sept. 14 this friday the State agricultural department ,the Florida beekeepers association and the pest control are having meeting on how to regulate. possiblie their will be three classifications #1 is beekeeperthat remove bee for free to add to their hives only #2 beekeepers that remove bee for a profit and then #3 a PCO Licence,PLease give me feedback and Ideas and does your state have regulations or not Thank you Eric


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

The new Florida law sounds much like the unenforced but official law here in Maine.


----------



## PastorJ (May 9, 2011)

Really Andrew? Was that necessary? 

Eric, I hope the best for you, doesn't seem like the law is fair to Florida Honeybees...Africanized or not.


----------



## flbee (Jan 13, 2011)

I think the law is meant to protect the public, and regulate chemical usage. If you don't charge for the removal then you get free bees, if you must charge because they are difficult to remove, and you are trying to make money then let someone that has a license remove them. It is difficult to require some people to have a license, take a test and be certified, then turn around and say but you don't have to.Try looking at the whole state, or picture. South fla. has a lot of africanized bees, where caution must be taken, north fla not as bad.but regulation are for the whole state.And the bigger question is the public that is unaware.Not sure how the state will enforce unless there is a problem or complaint. one run in with africanized bees will give you a clearer view of the potential problems and liabilities you can face, as a beekeeper or pco.


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

My understanding is that this regulation applies ONLY if the beekeeper is using chemicals in their removal of honeybees.

I'll be seeing Jerry on Wednesday and ask him to clarify... I'm in MO so it doesn't apply to me, but I'm curious (my wife calls it "nosy").


----------



## HTC (Mar 17, 2012)

The real issue is not the bees but the repair after the bees are removed or killed. To use chemicals to kill the bees it is clear you need a license. It all so clear to repair to a building you need a license. So now it is clear in Florida to remove bees you need a Pest Control and Contractor to get rid of the bees.


----------



## Eric Baxter (Sep 9, 2010)

I have been licensed and insured to remove bee for the past year. I don't use chemicals and I also have the home owner use their handyman or contractor for the repair. If needed I will make it water tight with a temporary cover. I relocate the bees I don't exterminate them.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

flbee said:


> one run in with africanized bees will give you a clearer view of the potential problems and liabilities you can face, as a beekeeper or pco.


Wouldn't it be obvious if the hive was Africanized before you even started?


----------



## warpork (Apr 24, 2012)

The law like most regulations is designed to protect a specific special interest, in this case most likely the pest control removal industry, and/or generate more revenue for the state in the form of license fees. This is in no way designed for the "safety" of the consumer or citizen, although these types of things are proposed and passed under exactly that premise.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

warpork said:


> The law like most regulations is designed to protect a specific special interest, in this case most likely the pest control removal industry, and/or generate more revenue for the state in the form of license fees. This is in no way designed for the "safety" of the consumer or citizen, although these types of things are proposed and passed under exactly that premise.


Very well put.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Actually removal for payment has always been illegal Eric. There is no new law. 
It just came to the atttention of the Florida Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services attention after a few recent misadventures. A PCO or pesticide company was not involved nor report the incidents. The second half of FDACS should be a clue. 
We are all beekeepers, but what if someone puts "Carpenter" on the side of their truck in duct tape? Does that make them a carpenter? Does becoming a "bee expert" in books or forums qualify everyone to remove feral bees without endangering the public? What usually happens is the novice gets in over their head removing bees and ends up using chemicals which is down right illegal and for good reason. Who do you go after if your house falls down from that "Carpenter"? What if your kids die from the incident? If the "Carpenter" has no mooney don't you even go after the city that failed to control his reckless abandon?
People are really taking sides without thinking it through or reading the whole story here. Sure they cannot talk about pending cases, but everything I am reading is about going in uninsured because you cannot afford to do otherwise -- just like the Carpenter.
Incidentally, you can work under a licensed pest control operator. The Florida State Beekeepers Association Vice President, running for president, is on the commmitee pushing for regulation, because he falls under a PCO. 
It is not obvious Ace when a hive is Africanized. They do not look different. They do not always act different. They very rarely act different as swarms. I have caught very many swarms in Florida, legally, and not for compensation. 
Additionally, PCO or pesticide operator licensing is not a revenue generator. It is a financial burden to the state. Just like Apiary Inspection that averages 3 hours per beekeeper for a $10 fee it is not positive cash flow. Would you work for $3 an hour?
My only dog in this fight is beekeeping getting a bad rep because a few people only care about themselves. Come on! Death threats against State officials?


----------



## Eric Baxter (Sep 9, 2010)

The law was used as a guide line for years. It was never enforced until July 30 2012. Their does need to be some kind of regulations and a time frame to meet those regulations. A pco license is not the answer I don't use pesticides and I shouldn't forced to become certified to do so. As for catching swarms not for compensation if you used water, sugar water, smoker or even a bee vac it is considered pest controlled and it is illegal.Those are some things that need to be deregulated from the PCO laws. If a PCO License doesn't generate revenue why is it Joe pest control can come out spray a swarm and charge between $250.00 & $500.00 For $3.00 in chemicals and 10 or 15 minutes of work? As far as death threats that's just wrong. But some people feel threatened . The business they like to do and grown is now illegal they have mortgage, kids to feed insurance to pay everything they worked for is now in jeopardy. I hope on Friday the beekeeper will be considered a vital part of this growing industry.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> It is not obvious Ace when a hive is Africanized. They do not look different. They do not always act different.


If they don't act different then what is the harm to the general public? I think an experienced beekeeper can tell the difference and truth be known all it takes is a sample off to the test lab which could be done prior to removal. I worry more about the PCO having a greater impact on the general population than a beekeeper. I am a very experienced carpenter / engineer so I know structure and I know the least destructive way to open up walls. However this can easily be learned by a beekeeper and I suspect that most experienced beekeepers already removing colonies already know this. Make a requirement to get certified for bee removal and be done with it. The last thing you want is to certify every bee removal company as a PCO. I would sooner live with the bees than have a PCO truck show up on my property. That would make me get the gun out.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Eric, I don't think NY has a bee removal law on the books as yet but there are areas that have contractor licences. Lead paint is a big deal in our city so many small contractors avoid the city. That leaves the vultures who are certified to cash in. 
I am wondering if you couldn't connect with a local contractor who would repair the damage and charge him a commission for finding the job. He would invoice the home owner and you would remove the bees and honey for free but invoice the contractor for finding the job.


----------



## Jared Waites (Apr 17, 2013)

Has there been any new development in this situation? I heard from a reputable source that it has been dropped and that any beekeeper can do removals.


----------

